# Whole Dog Journal 2011 Dry Dog Food Ratings



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/pdfs/0210-WDJ-APPROVED-DRY-FOODS-2011-WM.pdf

Thought this might be of interest, it is in current WDJ dry dog food ratings.

Not sure if this comes through though.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, I always enjoy seeing what's out there.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. I've been researching foods for Katie and every time I think I've decided, I learn something new and reconsider my choice.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## BCgroomer (Apr 21, 2010)

I do love seeing new resources on dog food. I usually use dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

After all the research and trying to make the best decision for Sunny, since he is three years old and was on another kibble in Canada, most of the "top" kibble here was way too high in protein / too rich for him, since he was unaccustomed to it. Sigh. I finally settled on Wellness Simple and use the lamb protein, with only limited ingredients as his staple kibble, and just diversify the other food, raw, RMB's (chewing on one now) and chicken or something else that I am making for myself.


----------

